# ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

بس ربنا يسوع المسيح 




بصوا يا جماعة انا عندى أقتراح انشاء الله هيعجبكم 

بس بتمنى انكم تشتركوا 




انا خادمة ابتدائى 

وبواجه مشكلة فى التحضير 




انا فكرت بقى 






فى اااااااايه





لو كل عضو فيكم عنده قصة صغيرة وبسيطة 

او

موضوع خفيف 

لسن ابتدائى 

يكتبه هنااااااااا


وبكده طبعا انتوا هتساعدونى فى التحضير 

واتمنى انى انا كمان اساعدكم 




وعلى فكرة بقى 




العضو اللى هيكتب لى اول موضوع 

انا هخده اشرحه على طول


وهخلى الاطفال يدعوووله :yaka:



شوووووووفوا انتوا بقى دعوة الاطفال بتستجاب ازاى 



سامحونى بقى 

مانا لازم اغريكم علشان تشتركوا معايا 



منتظرة موضعكم وقصصكم 

:close_tem


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ههههههههههههههههه

فكرة جميلة يا marmar_maroo

انا برضه بدي ابتدائي واللي هيحط مواضيع هتفيدنا احنا الاثنين

وخدي الجروب ده اشتركي فيه هيبعتلك حاجات كلها للاطفال قصص وطرق شرح ومناهج ومسرحيات وحاجات كتير اوي هتعجبك وهتفيدك

جروب مدارس الاحد : Madares-Ela7d@yahoogroups.com

وخلي اطفالك يدعولي بقي


----------



## monlove (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*صدقيني انا كان نفسي اساعد بس للاسف مش عندي قصص 
ربنا معاكي وخليهم يدعولي وخلاص 
علي اي حاجة وشكرا *


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فكرة جميلة يا marmar_maroo
> 
> ...


وانا معاكوا يا جماعه بجد انا محتاجه جدا قصص لللاطفال وخاصه قصص الكرتون محتاجه افكار كتير ياريت لو حد عنده افكار يساعدنا 
وشوفوا بقي لما ثلاث اعضاء يخلوا عدد كبيرررررررررر من الاطفال يدعولهم:t33::94::94::94::94:


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*أيييييييييييه أييييييييييه بقي*
*هو المنتدي صار منتدي أطفالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أيه دة مش معقولة كدة قصص وحواديت ودعوات !!!!!*
*يا جماعة دة منتدي تبشيري صرف بطلوا هزار *

*بصوا هو عمنا سعد قلها *
*مفيش فايدة*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*أنا بهزر أوعي تصدقوا*
* ال يلاقي قصة بقي يبعتلي*
*ههههههههههههه*

*وربنا يبارك خدمتكم وصلوا كتيرررررررررر*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

يا coptic man  
بشكرك على ردك ده 
وانا هخلى اطفالى يدعوووووووووووولك من غير حاجة 
وانا كمان هدعيلك معاهم :yaka:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ماااااااااشى يا twin
انت محرووووووووووم من الدعوات 
وشوف بقى مين اللى هيدعيلك 
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا على مرورك olling:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

طيب الحمدلله يا ميرو انك زيى كده 
بس ابقى تابعى معايا الاعضاء اللى هيجيبوا لنا قصص
علشان هما دول اللى هنخلى اطفالنا يدعولهم 
هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا ميرو على مرورك
بس ياريت تتابعى معايا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكرا يا monlove 
كفاية عليا انك مريت بس 
انا هحجزلك 3 اسابيع دعوات مقدما 
هههههههههههههه

ربنا معاك


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*بصي يا مرمر انا رايك في  اننا لازم ناخد موقف من  الاعضاء اللي ميجبوش قصص او افكار نسلط عليهم المشرفين *
*ايه رايك في الفكره دي :yahoo:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

وانا موااااااااقفة طبعا يا ميرو على فكرتك دى 
لازم يكون لنا موقف طبعا 
بعد اذنك بقى
نبتدى بمـــــــــين twin 
علشان الفكرة اساسا مش عجباااااااه :t32:


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخت mero_engel*



mero_engel قال:


> *بصي يا مرمر انا رايك في اننا لازم ناخد موقف من الاعضاء اللي ميجبوش قصص او افكار نسلط عليهم المشرفين *
> 
> 
> *ايه رايك في الفكره دي :yahoo:*​


 
*مالكوا بالمشرفين بقي*
*بطلووووووووووووووا هزاااااااااااااااااااار*
*ههههههههههههه*

*لو أحتجتوا أي حاجة صدقوني بمحبة هتلقوها*
*بس بقلكم*
*لما توصلوا وتخدموا جامعة أو خرجين أبقوا تعالولي وأنا أبقي أعطيكم قصص *
*:t30: :t30: :t30:*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت marmar_maroo*


marmar_maroo قال:


> وانا موااااااااقفة طبعا يا ميرو على فكرتك دى
> لازم يكون لنا موقف طبعا
> بعد اذنك بقى
> نبتدى بمـــــــــين twin
> علشان الفكرة اساسا مش عجباااااااه :t32:


 
شكلي هطرد
*:gun::budo::gun:*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخت mero_engel*
> 
> 
> ...


*توين ايه نوع القصص اللي هتتديهالنا لو خدمنا في جامعه او خريجين عشان احنا نحب نعرف:thnk0001:*
*ولا ايه رايك يا مرمر شوفتي لما جبنا سيره المشرفين الناس ابتديت تخاف وترجع في كلامها ومستعده تخدم  حتي لو بافكار لكبار متخرجين:smile01:ura1:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

بص بقى يا توين 
لو انت هتجيب لنا قصص لجامعة وخريجين 
انا مستنية اهووووووووووووووو 
وصدقنى هشرحها لاطفال ابتدائى 
هقوولهم


يا بنات دى من عمكم توين 

اكيد هيفرحوااااااا:yahoo:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكلنااااااااااا هنجيب نتيجة يا ميرو 
انا كده عندى امل انى هحضر قصة بكرة 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## manshy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

انا عندى قصة ممكن تكون كويسة

وقعت احداث تلك القصة منذ قرابة الخمس اعوام فى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية 
عندما دخل الزوج في مشاداة كلامية مع زوجته و فقد الزوج اعصابه 
و اخرج المسدس من درج مكتبه و قتل زوجته وام ابنته امام عينى الابنة 
ثم احس الاب بمدى جرمه و تسرب اليأس الى قلبه و سكنه ابليس فوجه المسدس الى راسه وقتل نفسه و صار له نصيب يهوذا . 
وكل هذا امام اعين الطفلة التى كان عمرها لا يتعدى الخمس سنوات انذاك. 
ثم تم وضع الطفلة فى ملجأ للايتام لانه لم يكن لها احد سوى ابيها و امها الذين ماتوا . 
و كانت الام المسؤلة عن الدار مسيحية متدينة 
فأخذت الطفلة الى الكنيسة يوم الاحد و لم تكن تلك الطفلة قد عرفت قبلا اى شىء عن المسيح او الكنيسة . 
و بعد القداس اخذت الام الطفلة الى مدارس الاحد و اخبرت الخادم ان يكون صبوراّ معها لانها لا تعرف شىء عن المسيحية . 
ففكر الخادم كيف يخبر الطفلة عن يسوع . فاخرج من جيب قميصه صورة للمسيح و سأل الاطفال من منكم يعرف هذا الرجل ؟؟! 
ففوجىء الخادم ان الطفلة قد رفعت يدها لتجيب على سؤاله 
فتعجب و تركها تجيب على السؤال . 
فوقفت الطفلة وقالت :
"هذا هو الرجل الذى ضمنى طوال الليل الى حضنه فى اليوم الذى مات فيه ابى و امى ".
هذا هو المسيح الاب الحنون الذى ان نسيت الام رضيعها هو لاينساه . 
"فأبى و امى قد تركانى اما الرب فقبلنى" 


هذه القصة واقعية ""


----------



## manshy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

و دى قصة كمان بس تخليهم يدعولى كتير قوى هاهاهاهاها
جلس طفل بالطريق يحملق بنظره نحو السماء 
فمر رجل عليه وساله ... ماذا تريد يا بنى ... هل تنتظر احد ؟
فرد الطفل .... اه ... مستنى بابا يسوع ....
لان بابا وماما وكل اخواتى راحوا عنده ( ماتوا ) وماما قبل ما تروح عنده قالت لى ان بابا يسوع هيجى ويدبر حالى لان مفيش حد دلوقتى مهتم بى وماما قالت انه جاى وانا مستنيه دلوقتى ...........
فدمعت عينا الرجل وتاثر جدا من كلام الطفل
وقال الرجل للطفل : 
انا جاى لك من عند بابا يسوع وهو بعتنى علشانك 
ففرح الطفل جدا وتهلل قائلا 
انا كنت متاكد من ان ماما مش بتكدب .... بس انت اتاخرت ليه ؟؟
ياه على بساطة الايمان


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا اوى يا مانشى 
ربنا يخليك ليناااااااا وتجيب لنا على طول 
انا هخلى الكنيسة كلها تدعيلك بكرة مش اطفالى بس 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 شكرا بجد 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*manshayبجد قصه جميله ورائعه كفايه شعورك وانك اهتميت*
*علي فكره احداث القصه جميله جدا *
*اتمني اني كل ما يكون عندك قصص زي كده تمدنا بيها بس ياريت تكون ابسط من كده لحسن اخاف الاطفال بتعقدوا بعد كده:t33::t33:*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

* انا كمان يا مانشي عخلي الاطفال يدعولك من قلبهم بس متقلقش هخليهم يتوسوا في الدعوه*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

فاكرة حلوة اوى


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ههههههههههههه
عارفين بتفكرونى باول يوم احضر فيه لمدارس الاحد
كنت وقتها بخدم  مع الملايكه
وانتو طبعا عارفين الملايكه بتعنا
ربنا يحرسهم
فضلت اسبوع احضر فى القصه
ربنا معاكم ويساعدكم علشان خاطر الاطفال دول زمبهم ايه
عايزة اقولكم انى الاطفال فى السن دا  احسن حاجه ليهم قصص من الكتاب المقدس ويسلام لو معاكى الكتاب المقدس مصور علشان تقدرى تشدى الاطفال حوليكى
حولى تحضرى القصه بطريقه مشوقه 
وطبعا الايه اوعى تنسيها
وسلام لو كتبتيها على ورقه صغيرة بشكل لطيف لكل الاطفال علشان يحتفظو بيها ويقدرو يحفظوها
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكرا يا بنت الفادى على الاقتراح ده 
ربنااا يعوضك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*لالالالا
انا لا اقبل هذه الاهانه
الفاضحة الفاسحه
اومال منتدى القصص والعبر دة ليه:ranting:
ده كله قصص من بيبى كلاس ل مسنين
وانا كمان بأخد منها للخدمه​*


----------



## mero_engel (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

بنت الفادي بجد مرسي علي اقتراحك الهايل وبجد انا هحاول اعمله وادرور علي كتاب مقدس بصور
ميرسي ليكي ولمرورك وياريت لو عندك اقتراحات تانيه تقدملهلنا انتي عارفه احنا بنحتاج كتير في المرحله دي​


----------



## mero_engel (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *لالالالا​*
> *انا لا اقبل هذه الاهانه*
> *الفاضحة الفاسحه*
> *اومال منتدى القصص والعبر دة ليه:ranting:*
> ...


*جيرل انا خايفه عليكي لايجرالك حاجه  هدي نفسك واوعي حد يزعلك صحتك عندنا بالدنيا صحتك غاليه يا بنتي*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*لالا ده الاموشن انا تمام جدااا
لا تقلقى مرسيي ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

معلش يا جيرل ساااااامحينا بقى 
انتى الكبيرة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

على فكرة يا ميرو 
انا حاسة ان نهايتنا مش كويسة بعد الموضوع ده :crying:
وانشاء الله مش هنوصل للحالة دى :309xe:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس انا واثقة ان ربنا معانااااااااا


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



mero_engel قال:


> بنت الفادي بجد مرسي علي اقتراحك الهايل وبجد انا هحاول اعمله وادرور علي كتاب مقدس بصور​


 
ممكن ااجرلك الكتاب بتاعي :closedeye


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

اوك يا كوبتك انا موافقة على التأجير 
بس هتأجر لى بالساعة ولا باليوم ؟؟؟؟؟
وهتدفعنى كام بقى ؟
دى اهم حاااااجة


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ههههههههههههههه

هو انا ها اجرك وادفع كمان 

لا ياعم خلاص مش ها اجر كتابي ها اخليه في بيتي اوفرلي :spor22:


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*سلام المسيح يكون مع جميعكم

ويبارك خدمتكم وينور الطريق

انا هعمل بحث وان شاء الله هشارك معاكوا ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*اة ممكن تحكى لهم سيرة القديس الانبا ونس دة طفل من الاطفال الشهداء القديسين 12 سنة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20997

​*


----------



## sosana (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

انا ممكن اجبلك بس يدعولي
وادي واحدة 

عزيزي بابا يسوع: 
أنت عامل أيه ؟ كويس قوي يارب .. دي أول مره اكتب لك فيها جواب.. أنا أخذت أمبارح في مدارس الاحد انك بتدي كل واحد أي حاجه هوه محتاجها .. فلو سمحت يابابا يسوع ماما تعبانه قوي و عاوز عشره جنيه علشان أجيب لها الدوا .. ممكن تبعتهم لي.. بس بسرعة. 
(ابنك عادل) 
هذا الخطاب وجده احد موظفي مكتب البريد موضوع في ظرف مكتوب عليه (يسلم ليد بابا يسوع العنوان السماء) وقد شده هذا العنوان انتباه الموظف حتى فتحه ووجد فيه الرسالة السابقة وتأثر جدا شديدا بل وقراها علي بقيه زملائه من الموظفين الذين لم يكن تأثرهم اقل منه.. ثم جمعوا تبرعات فيما بينهم إلا أن ما جمعوه كان تسعه جنيهات فقط فقام هذا الموظف بوضعها في ظرف إلي عادل . 
وبعد أسبوعين تسلم هذا الموظف بنفس الخط السابق و مكتوب عليه بنفس الخط الطفو لي (يسلم ليد بابا يسوع .. العنوان السماء) 
فما كان من الموظف إلا أن فتح الظرف ووجد الرسالة التالية 
عزيزي بابا يسوع : 
أنا متشكر جدا علي الفلوس اللي أنت بعتها .. ماما بقت أحسن كتير .. لكن لو سمحت لو هاتبعتلي حاجه تاني بلاش تبعتها عن طريق البوسطه .. لان الموظفين اللي هناك حرميه.. (ابنك عادل) 
(لا تهتموا بشي في كل شي بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر) فيليبي6:4 
كن مؤمنا إن الله سوف يعطيك فان الإيمان ليس مجرد اقتناع عقلي . إنما هو عمل القلب 
و هو ليس لحظه يقبل فيها الإنسان الله إنما هو عمل العمر كله فهو دائما الثقة بما يرجي و الإيقان بأمور لا تري.


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكرااااااااااااا ليك يا انبا ونس
وانا منتظرة مشركتك معاناااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكرااااااااا يا سوسنه لمرورك 
طبعاااااا هخليهم يدعولك 
وانا اهو بدعيلك مقدما  :94::94:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ازيك يا كوبتك 
على فكرة أنا بقولك هتدفعنى كام ؟ 
:big62:

مش انت هتدفعى لى كام ؟ :big61:

شكلك مكنتش لابس النظارة  :smiles-11:


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*


----------



## Michael (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*رجاء التحفظ باختيار عنوان الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*لا يا مرمر متقوليش كده انا عندي امل كبيرررررررررررررررررر*
*هههههههههههه*
*في ربنا انا اعضاء كتير مباركين موافقين علي الموضوع الجميل دا اللي انتي عملاه وزي ما كتير من الاعضاء المباركين قدمولنا مساعدات هنلاقي عدد كبير هيجي وهيساعدونا*
*اما الاخت جيرل خليها علي نرها تلاقيها غيرانه منا"علي فكره انا بهزر"*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

يااااااااارب ياميرو 
اتمنى كده


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



sosana قال:


> انا ممكن اجبلك بس يدعولي
> وادي واحدة
> 
> عزيزي بابا يسوع:
> ...


*سوسنه بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي علي القصه الجميله دي اللي فيها فكره جميله سهله توصل للطفل *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## marcelino (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

يا شباب على فكرة فى مراجع حلوة اوى للموضوع دة

يعنى لو كاتب الموضوع تعب نفسه شويه هيلاقى 

كتب قصص قصيرة رمزيه لابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى

اكتر من جزء والكتاب الواحد كبير وفيه مجموعه قصص جميله جدا وتنفع اغلبيتها للاطفال

لانها كلها فيها حيوانات وطيور  ... الخ

وانا عن نفسي شغال بيها​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكرا يا marcelino
على مرورك


----------



## دروب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

هلو مرمر شلونك
الموضوع جميل جميل ومفيد في نفس الوقت وانا اقترح انه ينعمل منتدى خاص لمعلمي التعليم المسيحي ويكون هو الواحة الي يلتقون بيها حتى يتبادلوا الخبرات والمعلومات للفائدة العامة 
وهذا المقترح موجه للاخوة المشرفين والقائمين على المنتدى لانه اعتقد انه هناك الكثير من معلمي التعليم المسيحي هم اعضاء بالمنتدى واني واحد منهم ويكون بطريقة لا يمكن للبقية الدخول اليه
وعلى فكرة لي رجاء خاص ارجو منك ان تغيري اسم الموضوع لان الواحد من يقراه يكول يا ساتر او يا ستاااااااااااااااار هذي بالعراقي:act23::budo:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا دروب 
بس بجد فكرتك حلووووووووووووة
احنا بنوجه النداء للاخوة المشرفين 
هل تسمعونا ......؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

جيبت لكم قصة :yahoo:
اسمحوا لي ياصحابي احكيلكم علي بنتين كانوا اصحاب لكنهم كانوا مختلفين خالص وعلشان تعرفوا الفرق اقروا الجزء الاول من الموضوع من فوق لتحت!!ايوه والجزء الثاني من تحت لفوق!!متستغربوش هتعرفوا في الاخر ليه عملتوا كده...؟!!
البت الاولي كانت بتعرف ازاي تنظم وقتها ايام المدرسه علشان تقدر تستفيد منه. وكان معروف عنها انها بنت شاطرة خالص ولما جت الاجازة كانتمقدرة انها هتستفيد منها وتتعلم فيها حاجات جديدة وفعلا نظمت وقتها تروح الانشطة وتلعب مع اصحابها وكل دة مع مساعدة ماما فى تنظيم البيت لان النظام حاجة مهمة جدا عندها وبكدة يا اصحابى البنت الاولى عرفت ازاى تستفيد من الاجازة و اتعلمت حاجات كتير جديدة عليها *** الاجازة فى او الدراسة فى سواء حاجة كل فى جديدة بنت فية هتكون الجديد الدراسى العام من و هتبداء الاجازة او المدرسة فى سواء وقتها تنظم لازم انها فقررت حاجة اعمل و لازم غلطانة كنت انا دة ياة و قالت خالص زعلت الاجازة طول اتعلمتة واللى صحابتها شافت لما لكن حاجة اى فى منها تستفيد ازاى معرفتش الاجازة جت ولما شاطرة مش انها معروف كان كمان وللاسف وقت تنظيم اية يعنى متعرفش هى وللاسف عجيبة بطريقة بيضيع ووقتها الدراسة فى جدا مهملة كانت الثانية البنت 
اصدقائى :-
اكيد دلوقتى عرفتم لية احنا عملنا كدة و عرفتم كمان ان تنظيم الوقت مهم جدا يا رب نتعلم ازاى ننظم وقتنا علشان نتعلم حاجات كتيرة سواء فى المدرسة او الاجازة


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*حلوه يا مرمر القصه دي اوووي*
*تعرفي قصه اسمها الثعلب والتخمه لو متعرفيهاش قوليلي عشان احكيهالك قصه جميله جدا بس للاسف انا استخدمها مع الاطفال فمحتاجه حاجه مختلفه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا ميرو
لا معرفهااااااااااااااش  :a82:


----------



## mero_engel (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*حكايه الثعلب والتخمه*
*بتقول انه كان في حديقه مليانه زرع وخضره وفواكه وكان صاحب المزرعه عامل زي سور من الخشب حوالين الحديقه عشان مفيش حد يدخلها وكان الثلعب في مره من المرات جعان جدا وطبعا كان رفيع اووي نتيجه لانه مش بياكل وفي يوم من الايام وهو بيلف حوالين الحديقه وكان جعان جدا لقي زي فتحه صغيره بين الاسوار اللي عاملها صاحب المزرعه وعشان هو مكنش بياكل وكان رفيع قوي قدر يدخل من الفتحه الصغير دي وفضل ياكل كتيررررررر في الحديقه رغم شبعه لكن استمر في الاكل وعندما قرر ان يغادر من الفتحه اللي دخل منها لقي نفسه ميقدرش يطلع لانه تخين جدا ومكنش قدامه حل غير انه يفضل جعان عشان يرجع يخس تاني ويقدر يطلع من الفتحه الصغيره دي وفعلا بعد ما خس طلع من الفتحه *
*وبكده نلاقي انه الثعلب دخل جعان وبرضه طلع جعان*
*ودا بيعلمنا اننا منكنش طماعين وناكل لحد ما نشبع عشان منتعبش ونتخن زي الثعلب*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكرااااااااااا ليكى يا ميرو
قصة حلوووووووووة اوى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## محب للعذراء (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

بعتذر منك انا ماعندي ولا قصة :beee:


----------



## عماد وجدى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

متشكرين اوى على الموضوع


----------



## بتول لرب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

انا ممكن ابعت لك قصه و درس كل اسبوع مفيش اى مانع المهم ان الخدمه تعلى و تعلى فى كل الكنايس ممكن ابعتها لك هنا فى المنتدى و ممكن تتفضلى و تتعطفى عليا و تدينى الايميل بتاعك نتناقش و نتكلم فيه برحتنا انا بنت زيك متخفيش يعنى و ان شاء الله خدمتك ها تبقى اجمل خدمه ما دام فيها شخص واحد بس هو يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع اتمنى توصلى لى باى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكراااااااااا ليكى يا نيفين 
هنتعبك معانااااااا


----------



## vici (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

أنا فيكى هبعتلك قصص بس بجد خلى الأطفال يدعولى علشان منتظرة نتيجة إمتحان مهم جداَ . ولكن أقبل أي حاجه عوذه أشكرك على الفكرة الجميلة دى فرصة جميلة لأنى سفرت وسبت خدمتى 

أربع شمعات 
كان هناك أربع شمعات تشتعل بهدوء . كانت تتكلم بهمس يكاد أن نسمعة 
قالت الشمعة الأولى . أنا السلام  لكن العالم مملوء بالحقد وانطفأت شمعة السلام .
قالت الشمعة الثانية .أنا الإيمان ولكنى لم أعد مهمة ولا داعى لأن أشتعل لحظة أخرى وانطفأت شمعة الإيمان
قالت الشمعة الثالثة .أنا المحبة ولكن الناس لا يعرفون أهميتى وينسون أن يحبوا أصدقائهم وأخواتهم ولم تعد لدى رغبة فى الإشتعال  وانطفأت شمعة المحبة 
وفجأه دخل يسوع إلى الغرفة ورأى الشمعات الثلاث منطفئة فإندهش وقال :لماذا لا تشتعلن حتى النهاية قال هذا وبكى . فقالت الشمعة الرابعة لاتبكى أنا الرجاء . مادمت مشتعلة تستطيع أن تشعل بى باقى الشمعات .
أبتسم  يسوع و اخذ الشمعة الرجاء و أشعل بها الشمعات الأخرى لذلك لا يجب أن لا نترك الرجاء ينطفئ من حياتنا فبرجاء يعيش كل شخص فى سلام وإيمان ومحبة.
أنا مش عارفة بتخدمى سنه كام إبتدائى لو كانوا صغيرين قوى حاولى تبسطيها عن طريق الصور أو بتمثيل الأطفال لها أنا واثقة أنك هتقدرى توصليها بطريقة جميلة ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك وهتشوفى بركة الخدمة فى حياتك (فكوب ماء بارد لايضيع أجرة)


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكراااااااااا لمرورك يا vici
وانشاااااء الله هتنجحى فى الامتحان 
وشكرا على القصة الجميلة دى


----------



## fulaa (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

سلام ونعمة للجميع 

ممكن تقبلونى معاكم انا كمان بخدم ثالثة ابتدائى ممكن اساعدكم انى اعمل مقدمات للدرس واساعدكم فى التامل الشخصى وممكن كمان احضرلكم الدرس 
بس بشرط :
                   تذكرونى فى صلواتكم وتذكروا امينة الخدمة اللى علمتنى احضر الدرس بطرسقة كويسة  . ممكن 

اختكم فيبى , fulaa​


----------



## عماد وجدى (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

خدى اللينك ده فيه قصة موسى بطريقة ظريفة وكمان بالصور اللطيفة علشان الأطفال 

ممكن تطبيعها وأطفالك هيعيشوا اللحظة والحلم ويحلموا يكونوا ذى موسى 

http://www.geocities.com/mik_heart2005/mosss.htm


----------



## fulaa (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

_1_ نحن نهتم بالناس :_

الخدمة : نحن نهتم بالناس 
الشاهد : كتاب ابونا انطونيوس 
الغرض : تقديم الخدمات للمحتاجين 
الاية : بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضا 
شاهد الاية : غلاطية 5: 13
التدريب : الاهتمام بالاخرين ومساعدتم بحسب قدراتنا

..................................................................................
_فهم الدرس : _
الحياة الاجتماعية قد تكون سبب عثرة او بركة للفرد فهو قد يستخدم الناس لاغراضة او يلقى بغضبة او كابتة فى وجههم وعلى العكس قفد يحبهم ويخدمهم والطريق الذى يوصل الى السلوك الاجتماعى السليم هو القدوة وجو القبول غير المشروط والمحبة والحنان التى نقدمها للطفل .

_اعرف تلميذك :_
يلعب الطفل فى سن الحضانة مع نفسة ويتمركز حول ذاتة ثم يبدا معرفة الادوار المختلفة لكل فرد حولة ثم بيدا فى يعطى قليلا من الاهتمام لمن حولة ونحن فى هذا الدرس ندربة على ذلك .
................................................................................

المقدمة :​
احنا عندنا اختين واحدة اسمها نوسة واختها لوزة تعالوا نشوف كل واحدة بتعمل اية والحكم ليكم انتم ؟
نوسة : بتصحى الصبح بترتب سرسرها وبتصلى 
لوزة : بتصحى من النوم على اللعب على طول تنزل كل اللعب من الدولاب وتحطهم فى الارض وبعد لما بتخلص لما بتخلص لعب مش بتشيلهم تانى فى الدولاب فى مكانهم .
نوسة : لما بتلاقى واحدة صحبتها جعانة ومش معاها سندوتشات بتديلها من اكلها اللى ماما حضرتهلها الصبح .
لوزة : وهى ماشية فى الشارع شافت واحد اعمى وماسك عصاية ولانة مش بيشوف بقى فى نصف الشارع بين العربيات ولوزة منبهتهوش لكن قالت استنى لما اشوفة بيقع واضحك علية .
نوسة : بتساعد ماما فى اعداد مائدة الطعام وبتشيل الاطباق تانى للمطبخ .
لوزة : مش بتساعد ماما كفاية عليها تاكل وتلعب وبس .
ياترى يا اولاد مين اللى ماما وبابا هيكونوا فرحانين بيها ( نوسة )
 ( لوزة ) ؟

الدرس :​
كان بابا يسوع بيحب الناس كلها وكان بيقعد معاهم بيحكيلهم حكايات وحواديت عن السماء والملكوت وبيكلمهم بامثال وبيعممل معاهم معجزات نشوفة فى كفر ناحوم شفى مفلوج نازل من السقف وفى بركة بيت حسدا شفى الراجل اللى كان مش بيتحرك من 38 سنة علشان مش لاقى حد ينزلة المياة علشان يخف ويرجع يمشى تانى وفى بيت سمعان يشفى حماتة من الحمى يعنى السخونة الجامدة قوى ومرة بابا يسوع اشبع 5000 واحد ب5 خبزات و2 سمكة كانوا مع ولد صغير دا غير الامثال اللى كان بيقولها : عن الغنى ولعازر والرجل اللى بنى بيتة على الرمل والسيدة اللى اعطتت من احتياجاتها وحاجات تانى كتير كل دة بابا يسوع كان بيعملة علشان هو بيحب الناس وبيحب يساعدهم ويخدمهم وبابا يسوع قال انا نزلت على الارض علشان اخدم الناس من علشان الناس هى اللى تخدمنى .
الخاتمة : احنا كمان عوزين نتعلم من بابا يسوع اننا نخدم الناس كلها ونساعدهم بللى نقدر علية ومننساش اننا نساعد ماما وبابا ونقول لهم حاضر علشان نكون زى نوسة مش زى لوزة 

التامل الشخصى :

احبائى احب ان اكشف لكم عن جوهرى ووجودى فيصبح تصورى حيا امامكم انا الحب غير المشروط غير المحدود لا اعرف حدود للزمن و 
لا مسافات لايوجد مكان لست حاضر فية .
انا الاصل انا الجذر العميق والقوة المحركة للعالم لا يستطيع يحتوينى انا الذى احتوية دون ان يمتزج كيانى بة ولانكم تستمدون منى وجودكم فانا كائن فيكم انا هو انتم .


----------



## fulaa (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

_2_ ادم وحواء يخالفان اللة :_

الخدمة : ادم وحواء يخالفان اللة 
الشاهد : كتاب ابونا انطونيوس
الغرض : نعلم الاطفال كيف دخلت الخطية الى العالم 
الاية : لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى اذا سقت اقوم 
شاهد الاية : ميخا 7: 8
التدريب : التوبة والاعتراف 

.....................................................................................................
_فهم الدرس : _
الخطية والفساد والموت واقع انسانى يصعب على الانسان تجاهلها والوحى الالهى يفسر لنا نشاة هذة الاتجاهات الخاطئة التى لم يخلقها اللة بل كانت نتيجة سلبية وسوء لاستخدام الحرية  ونشكر اللة الذى اعطانا الفداء من خطايانا ووعدنا بالعودة للفردوس والطفل يشعر بالصراع بين الصواب والخطاء ويكفى ان نعطية الامل ونرسم ملامح طريق التوبة اما دور الحية فيجب ان يذكر دون تهويل او تخويف .

_اعرف تلميذك :_
طاعتنا للة والكبار تكون طاعة واعية وليست عمياء ولابد ان نعرف لماذا واجب ان نطيع ولماذا يجب ان يؤدى ما يطلب منة وان المعصية لها نتائج سلبية وسيئة .
.....................................................................................................

_المقدمة :​_
الادوات : 2 كوب واحد بة شاى بالتفل مش فتلة والكون الاخر فارغ + مصفاة صغيرة 
التجربة : نعرض كوب الشاى على الاطفال ونسالهم عنة وعن لونة وعن التفل الذى فية .
ثم نقوم بنقل الشاى من الكوب الممتلئ الى الكوب الفارغ بواسطة المصفاة .
نسال ماذا حدث للشاى ؟ اصبح بدون تفل 
هكذا نكون قبل الاعتراف بالتفل بالخطايا اما بعد الاعتراف نكون بدون التفل اى الخطايا فيها نتنقى من الخطايا بواسطة المصفاة اى جلسة الاعتراف والاب الكاهن 

_الدرس :_​
خلق اللة الكون بكلمة منة ورائ اللة ان كل شئ خلقة انة حسن ثم خلق اللة ادم وحواء ووضعهم فى جنة عدن لانة قال لذتى فى بنى البشر واعطى لهم السلطان على كل الحيوانات وكل الاشجار وكل ما فى الجنة ماعدا شجرة واحدة لان يوم ياكلوا منها موتا يموتوا 
عاش ادم وحواء فى سعادة ولم يسمع لهم صوت او يسمع منهم شكوى ولكن بمرور الوقت تغيرت حياتهم وبدات المشاكل 
فى يوم جاءت الحية الى حواء وقالت لها هو صحيح ربنا منعكم من الاكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر قالت لها حواء ايوة ومن كل الشجر التانى ناكل راحت الحية بمكر قالتلها انت يوم متاكلى من الشجرة دى هتتفتح عنيكى  وهتبقى زى ربنا 
سمعت حواء لكلام الحية واكلت وكمان راحت اكلت ادم واول ماكلوا بص شافوا نفسهم عريانين وخافوا واستخبوا بين الشجر علشان هما عرفين انهم غلطوا ومسمعوش الكلام .
فى الوقت دة نادى اللرب على ادم وحواء وقالة انت فين يا ادم انت فين يا حواء رد ادم على الرب وقالة بصوت خجلان احنا هنا مستخبيين ربنا قالة وانت لية مستخبى قالة علشان احنا عريانين علشان احنا اكلنا من الشجرة اللى قلتنا منكلهاش وفضل ادم يقول لربنا حواء اللى انت ادتهانى هى اللى قالتلى كل من الشجرة وحواء قالت الحية اللى انت خلقتها هى اللى قالتلى اكل من الشجرة وفضل كل واحد منهم يرمى التهمة على غيرة ومفيش حد اعترف بخطيتة 
علشان كدة عاقب الرب ادم وحواء والحية وكان عقاب شديد جدا 
1_ عقاب ادم : ياكل من الارض بالتعب والارض تنبت لة شوك وحسك وبعرق وجهة ياكل خبزة .
2_ عقاب حواء : تتعب كتير جدا فى حملها وتتالم ويتسلط عليها رجلها .
3_عقاب الحية : ملعونة بين جميع الحيوانات وعلى بطنها تزحف والانسان يقتلها وهى تسحق عقبة .

وفضل ربنا زعلان على خطية ادم وحواء وقال انا مش هسيب ادم وحواء فى الخطية يدفع ثمن الغلطة ادم وحواء لكن مين يقدر يقف ادام ربنا ويدفع ثمن خطية ادم وحواء مش ممكن انة يكون ملاك لازم يكون انسان لكن الانسان قدراتة قليلة وامكانياتة كمان قليلة ومش هيقدر يدفع ثمن غلطتة علشان كدة ربنا نزل ابنة يعنى اللى منة فية كل صفات ربنا اتولد من العذراء مريم واسمة يسوع 
( عمانوئيل ) حمل خطايا العالم كلة على عود الصليب وفدانا كلنا ومات وقام من الاموات وصعد الى السموات .
الخاتمة : احنا كمان عوزين نتعلم من درس ادم وحواء اننا نتعرف بخطايانا ومنلمش حد تانى على غلطنا ونعمل حاجات كويسة علشان لما بابا يسوع ياتى فى المجئ الثانى نكون مستنينة بفرح مش زى ادم وحواء كانوا مكسوفين وخايفين 

_التامل الشخصى :_

+ يارب يا من لك الخضوع والسجود ولك الطاعة سامحنى فقد جذبتنى شهوتى كنت اظن انى امارس حريتى واكتشفت بعد فوات الاوان اننى كنت اساق الى مهانتى ان خطاياى هى التى تمسك الان ارادتى انى اقاسى العبودية والذل تدفعنى خطيتى الى عالم مظلم لا ابصر فية نورك وليس من ينقذنى سواك وليس من يحرر الاسير سواك وليس من يمنح الحرية غيرك اسجد امام جلالك فابعث قوة من روحك تحرق قيود الشر الساكنة فى قلبى وتطلق روحى فى حرية عبادتك .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

يشرفناااااااااااا جدا وجودك معانا يا فيبى
وشكراااااااااااااا كتير  على طريقة الدرس اللى بعتهالنا
ربناااا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكرااااااااااا ليك يا عماد 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

اااااااايه يا شباب فينكم 
خلاص القصص خلصت 
عاااااايزة جديد 
شيدوااا حيلكم معايا ​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

دى قصه حلوه خالص 
تنفع الاطفال 
الغرض منها المحبه
المكان احدى الاديره الموجوده فى مصر 



كان فى يوم رئيس الدير حب يعرف كل اولاده ازاى تكون المحبه   فراح عمل حلتين كبار فيهم اكل 
و حطهم على تربيزتين كبار برضه فا وقف كل الرهبان مستغربين هما ها ياكلوا ازاى
نصف الرهبان الاولانى كل واحد منهم ربط حله صغيره فى خشبه كبيره و عملوها معلقه
وكل واحد اكل لوحده بس علشان هى كبيره موصلهمش الاكل
اما نصف الرهبان التانى مسكوا المعلقه دى و فضل كل واحد يرفع الاكل و ياكل اخوه 
النصف الاول مشى جعان 
النصف التانى مشى شبعان
و هنا تسالى الاولاد ليه دول فضلوا جعانين 
و دول كانوا شبعانين
خليهم يحركوا عقلهم
علشان يبقوا مركزين معاكى

و الاجا به هى

ان النصف الاول كانوا انانين كل واحد فكر انه ياكل هو بس 
و لان الحله كبيره و المعلقه اكبر و هو لوحده طبيعى موصلش الاكل ليه 

اما النصف التانى لانهم كانوا بيفكروا فى بعض و بيحبوا بعض كل واحد اكل التانى و خرجوا كلهم شبعانين
و الشبع هنا انواع
شبع من الاكل طبعا
و شبع من المحبه و دة اكيد
و شبع روحى فعلا
و الايه تحفظوا من الطمع  و الله محبه

و هنا يخرج الولد و انت كمان بدرس مش ها تنسوا         هو الحب


----------



## girgis (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

انا بقا عندى راى اخر انا هسعدكم ده طبعا بعد ماربنا يساعدنى اوعدكم بقصص وكلمات والحان جديدة وبجد ده عملى بس نفسى بدل مااديه الى العالم اوديه للى وهبنى الموهبة وسمحونى لعدم تواجدى الكثير معكم لكن وعد انى هاكون اساسى بعد كده وانتظرووووووووووووووو القصة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ميرسى ليكى يانيفين 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



girgis قال:


> انا بقا عندى راى اخر انا هسعدكم ده طبعا بعد ماربنا يساعدنى اوعدكم بقصص وكلمات والحان جديدة وبجد ده عملى بس نفسى بدل مااديه الى العالم اوديه للى وهبنى الموهبة وسمحونى لعدم تواجدى الكثير معكم لكن وعد انى هاكون اساسى بعد كده وانتظرووووووووووووووو القصة



ربنا يخليك لينا يا جرجس 
وربنا يحمى موهبتك دى علشان تساعدنى ههههههههه
ماشى انت وعدتنا انك هتكون اساسى 
واحنا مستنينك تنورناااااااااا اكتر من كده 
ومنتظرين قصتك يا جرجس
ربنا معاك ويقويك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

موسوعة المواقع المسيحية والعامة للأطفال

*قصص الكتاب المقدس للأطفال + كتب للتلوين*

*تلوين + قصص + ألعاب للتنزيل + ألعاب على النت*

*ركن الأطفال من موقع سانت تكلا*

*قسم الأطفال من موقع إيبراشية المنيا وأبو قرصاص*

*ركن الأطفال من موقع نور لجميع الأمم*

*من أجمل القصص لجميع الأعمار بلغات متعددة منها ( العربية - الإنجليزية - الإيطالية - الأسبانية )*

*Children's Sermons** موقع تلوين للأطفال*

*Kids 4 truth*

*bananas in byjamas (games + Stories + characters + Gallaries )*

*موقع للتلوين على النت*

*موقع ألعاب للأطفال ( U.S. Food and Drug Administration )*

*موقع صفحة الأطفال the kids page*

*Kids Next Door*

*Kids Health*

*كوكب الأطفال*

*Sesame Workshop*

*Lion King*

*صور متحركة للأطفال وأخرى*

*looney Tunes*

*Garfield and Friends*

*Barbie موقع للبنات*

*Winnie the Pooh*

*Snoopy*

*PBS Kids*

*Prongo*

*Kid Space*

*Space Toon سبيس تون*

*The Cartoon Network*

*موقع تعليمى للأطفال*

*Bam Body And* *Min**d*

*The Electronic Zoo*

يا رب تعجبكم
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ميرسى اوى يا فراشة على المواقع دى
ربنااا يخليكى ليااااااااااااا ​


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكرا يافراشه كل يوم طايره فى كل الدنيا علشان تختارى وتحتارى تجيبى ايه كل شغلك جميل


----------



## mo'men (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ارجوا أن تدعى ويدعو معكى الأطفال ان يهديكم الله ويثبتكم على الحق


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ادعوا الرب مادام يوجد ادعوه فهو قريب وربنا يحرص ويبارك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



mo'men قال:


> ارجوا أن تدعى ويدعو معكى الأطفال ان يهديكم الله ويثبتكم على الحق



شكرا يا استاذ على كلامك 
بس الحمدلله نشكر رب المجد ان احنا مش محتاجين الدعاء بالهدايا 
اعتقد أنتم احق بهذه الدعوة 
شكرا ليك ​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*ميرسي يا فراشه علي المواقع الجميله انا صحيح مشوفتهمش بس عارفه ومتاكده انك هتجيبي حاجه من الاخر*
*هتكون مهمه  مفيده*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*مشكورة على هذا الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جاسى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*مارمورا الموضوع ده تحفففففففففه هينفعنى اوىىىىىىىى اصلى نازله الجمعه اللى جايه باذن يسوع
واوعدك انى هجيبلك كل حاجه هدرسها بس مش كله اوى يعنى علشان شكلى هدرس كتيييييييير
هههههههههه
بس انا محتاجه تصليلى اوىىىىىىى علشان الموضوع ده وكله يصليلى علشان انا متردده وخاييييييفه جدااااااااااااااا
ربنا معاكى ويباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ربنا معاكى يا جاسى 
أبقى اخدمى كويس يابت متكسفيناش
لو مش عارفة اى حاجة تعالى لتاسونى مرمرههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك يا جميل وصلوات العدرا والقديسين ​


----------



## twety (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

طب بالمرة ياجماااااعه

ساعدونى فى دروس حضانه

اصل الملايكه دووووووووول
ليهم تعامل خااااااااااص :smil13:


----------



## Ramzi (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ممكن ينفع ...
http://www.moe.edu.kw/hagybat%20almalem%201/zz01/all%20edu/atfal/child.html


----------



## matareg (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*الله يسامحك يا مرمر وقعتي قلبي وفكري راح لبعيد​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

أنشاء الله ياتويتى هنساعدك 
وكمان هيساعدونى انا كمان ههههههههههه

ميرسى كتير يا رمزى ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



matareg قال:


> *الله يسامحك يا مرمر وقعتي قلبي وفكري راح لبعيد​*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالا عايزة اعرف بقى مخك راح بعيد فين ؟​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

هحاول اساعدك الانى بخدم فى سن مقارب ليكى انتظرى 
سابحث عن القصص واكتبهالك
ولا يكون عندكم اى مشكلة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ميرسى ليكى يا مرمورة 
وربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## sameh zaki (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

انا مش فاهم حاجه من الموضوع ده يمكن لاني داخل متاخر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



sameh zaki قال:


> انا مش فاهم حاجه من الموضوع ده يمكن لاني داخل متاخر



أهلا بيك معانا يا سامح ونورت المنتدى 
الموضوع ده...
أن كل واحد عند قصة بسيطة تنفع للآطفال ابتدائى 
بيكتبها لنا تنفعنا فى الخدمة 
وبكده كلنا بنساعد بعضنا فى التحضير 
شكرا لمرورك يا سامح ​


----------



## fdgg gffg (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ا_نا كنت بعيد لكن لما جيت عند الصليب نور عيني حبيبي يسوع اقامني وقللي مبروك غسلني بدمة حيانى بموتة اسرني بحبة وخلاني ابنة هللويا مجدا للرب             المحتاج لصلواتكم    [_


----------



## سامحنى يا فادى (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

صلوا لاجلى لرجوعى للمسيح قبل فوات الاوان

امين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



سامحنى يا فادى قال:


> صلوا لاجلى لرجوعى للمسيح قبل فوات الاوان
> 
> امين



ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك ويحميك لآجل مجد أسمه القدوس 
وأهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى​


----------



## fdgg gffg (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

:yaka:


----------



## كبرئيل شرو (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

تعالوا الي اثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم 

الرب يسوع يكون معك ويحرسك يارب 

يسوع الحبيب مع الجميع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

شكرا لمرورك يا كبرئيل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



> رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا



هههههههههههههه عارفة انا دخلت علشان العنوان ههههههههههههههههههه

انا هساعدك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

يابنى مانا عارفة انك داخل علشان العنوان 
ماهو كل الناس بتدخل علشان العنوان بردوا
هههههههههههههههه
ماشى انا مستنية مساعدتك 
ربنا يعوضك يا جميل​


----------



## fdgg gffg (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

_






			الهي الذى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

_​رعانى منذ وجودى الى هذا اليوم   اهدية كل حياتى لة كل المجد من الان والى الابد امين


----------



## Twin (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ omar_b*


omar_b قال:


> *يلايلا هاكى قصه صغيرة جدا ومفيدة ومخلصه لهم ألا وهى .. *





omar_b قال:


> *
> 
> ان الله واحد أحد صمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا أحد وكل شىء هالك الا وجهه العظيم الكريم بديع السموات والأرض انما أمره اا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون ، فتبارك الله خالق كل شىء وهو أحسن الخالقين .. *


*

:t16::t16::t16:
حقيقي كويس أنت حافظ بس يا خسارة مش فاهم​ 



omar_b قال:



الله يهديكم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ويهدينا أزاي يعني*
*يعملنا أشارات مرور*
*هههههههه*

*يا أخ *
*مادخلك أنت بها الموضوع *
*لماذا تتدخل فيما لا يعنيك أهذه اخلاق الرجال* 
:new6::new6::new6:

*وليكون بركة*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Basilius (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



omar_b قال:


> *ياستى الى بدك قصص لأطفالك انا عندى قصه حلوة ليم بس بعدين احطهالهم هون اوكى .. **
> 
> 
> يلايلا هاكى قصه صغيرة جدا ومفيدة ومخلصه لهم ألا وهى ..
> ...


 

*روح ياض العب بعيد*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



omar_b قال:


> *ياستى الى بدك قصص لأطفالك انا عندى قصه حلوة ليم بس بعدين احطهالهم هون اوكى  ..
> 
> 
> يلايلا هاكى قصه صغيرة جدا ومفيدة ومخلصه لهم ألا وهى ..
> ...



تصدق يا شيخ دى قصة جديدة....
لا بصراحة ومنكم نستفيد :act31:
أجرى يابنى شوفلك حاجة أعملها وانت مالك بالمواضيع دى 
سبحانك ياربى ​


----------



## Basilius (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

برة يالا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*



> انوا الله واحد​



_*صدقنى الاطفال عارفين كده 

كويس اوى اوى ومش مستنينك تقولهم 
حتى انت لو قبلت ولد صغير مسيحى فى الشارع اسئله هيقولك...
بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس إلــــــــــه واحد أمين *_​


> وهو أشرف خلقه ، وهو الشافع المشفع ، لكل من قال ، لااله الا الله ، وزاد محمد رسول الله ،​



_*أنت عارف...
لو سألت نفس الولد الصغير بردوا هيقولك احنا منعرفش واحد بالآسم ده 
ولا نحب نعرف وبعدين اشرف الخلق فى ايه يعنى !! سبحان الله 
وكمان هو مش المسيح عيسى بردوا هو اللى هيدين العالم فى قرأنكم 
منين بقى محمد هو الشفيع..... بتضحكوا على أنفسكم *_​


> أنا والله كل الى بدياه أنوا أولادك يمشو على الصح ويدخلوا الجنة معنا ان شاء الله​



_*شكرا يا عم الحج بس هم الحمدلله ماشين على الصح أوى 
وصدقنى انا اللى نفسى انكم تدخلوا ملكوت الله 
ربنا ينور قلوبكم *_​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

انه صح اللى بتتكلم عليه   الصح ده بيقولك تغلط فى الناس هل دينك وصاك انك تغلط فى الناس  بس انا عذراك
ما انت ماشى ورا حماده تعرف حماده و لا اقولك هو مين حماده ده    
و كفايه عليك كده لاحسن حماده يزعل منك و ابقى خليه ينفعك


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*القسم هذا قسم اقتراحات و ليس ساحة حوارات و نقاشات دينية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

احنا فى قسم الاقتراحات مش فى قسم الحوارات الدينية ....


----------



## thelast (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ذنب بناتى فى رقبة كل عضو ميدخلش هنا*

ايه دخل الموضوع ده بالمناقشات والحورات الدينيه ونفس الكلام اللى بيتقال فى كل مره بلا جديد و مهما تفهم ما بيفهموش و مفيش فايده فيهم عملولهم قسم مخصوص يقولو فيه اللى هما عايزينه لكن تقول ايه الفاضى يعمل قاضى 
واسف للساده المشرفين على كلامى عارف انى المفروض ما دخلش فى حاجه زى كده تخص الاداره
بس هما يحرقوا الدم عاملين زى اللى فى مناسبه سعيده ويجى واحد سكران يخربها

سلام ونعمه


----------



## ziad14d (28 يوليو 2008)

الله يبارك


----------

